# computer alarm/beeping



## linlag (Jan 14, 2002)

my computer starting making this horrible beeping/ or alarm type noise. it started on jan 1st and sounds like an alarm clock. it continues for 20 minutes, stops for 4 min. and then is relentless from then on. it does it when I'm not on line too, it's not the speakers (external) any idea's. thanks for any help. my email address is [email protected]


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Linlag
Welcome to TSG!
The beeping sound internally are from the motherboard and usually indicate a problem if they are other then the normal startup and shutdown beeps. Since all bios's are different here is a site that will help you determine what the problem may be.
http://www.pchell.com/hardware/beepcodes.shtml

Keep us posted to what you find.
Dave


----------



## frenat (Jul 6, 1999)

I would say it is a heat problem. Make sure that all of the fans in the case are working correctly.


----------



## linlag (Jan 14, 2002)

Thanks Dave for the welcome, what a great site, and I will give that beep site a try. I will let you know what happens. thanks again for responding. Linda


----------

